# Best harness for walking



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So we've been using the Gentle Leader head collar on Casanova. His walking has gotten so much better, but there is still alot of room for improvement!

I think we need a harness for beach walks b/c Casanova rubs his face all over the sand b/c he still wants the head collar off and the sand is soft. And then he eats the sand b/c it's all over his face. In fact, much to my horror, a small rock came out the other day. Is the Easy Walk Harness a good long-term harness or is it just for training like the head collar? Do the pups hate the Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harness as much as the head collar? 

Thanks a million!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 9 2009, 08:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759715


> So we've been using the Gentle Leader head collar on Casanova. His walking has gotten so much better, but there is still alot of room for improvement!
> 
> I think we need a harness for beach walks b/c Casanova rubs his face all over the sand b/c he still wants the head collar off and the sand is soft. And then he eats the sand b/c it's all over his face. In fact, much to my horror, a small rock came out the other day. Is the Easy Walk Harness a good long-term harness or is it just for training like the head collar? Do the pups hate the Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harness as much as the head collar?
> 
> Thanks a million![/B]



I have always used the step-in harnesses from Tickled Pink Boutique, one of our members. They work very well. Nikki and I love them.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you have pulling problems, one of the easy walk-type harnesses is worth a try. Remember, this type of harness and the Gentle Leader should never be used with a flexi lead. Nothing longer than a 6 foot leash. If you are using a flexi or long line to let him play at the beach, a regular harness would be best.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, so we'll get the Gentle Leader Easy Walk. We use only a 4' leash with the wild man.

We get pulling too, but mostly Casanova just stops dead in his tracks alot. He just digs his four paws in and refuses to move. Will the harness help with this? Because the head collar doesn't. We were told to hold the leash tight and not look at him so he doesn't get attention for stopping and give a gentle tug and reward when he comes. 

But frankly he doesn't care for treats on walks and he seems to only like to walk in air-conditioned stores- doesn't like "nature" or streets after awhile. We're not talking long distances.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I like step in harnesses now as with yorkie and maltese i always worry about trachea issues and mine are out of control pullers LOL


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Jackie:

what about a "snoot loop". Someone told me it was a more comfortable head collar for little dogs then a GL.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Its your preference...usually snoot loop is best for dogs like pugs or bull dogs.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a question about the Easy Walk Harnesses...Do they seem to actually help train them to walk nicely on a lead, or is it a product where if you switch back to a regular harness after using it they will start pulling again? London is a BIG puller because she is so excited to explore the world, and I thought this might work well for her, but I don't want to give up her adorable step-in harnesses.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Lilly pulls and has trachea issues no matter what type of device I use: step-in harness, puppia-style harness, easy walk (front attachment) harness... She worked herself into an absolute lather when we tried the gentle lead headcollar, so that was out of the question.

I'm thinking that I need to practice practice practice and praise praise praise.

I would like to add that we saw something with the gentle lead headcollar that blew us away:
We took a basic obedience class with Charlotte. There was a young beagle in class who was outta control!! The mom had no clue and was in the class for very good reason. The trainer suggested a gentle lead headcollar and properly fitted the beagle with same. When the headcollar went on the beagle, that dog was as calm as could be and followed all instructions. The second that harness came off, the beagle was bouncing off the walls. It was AMAZING!

Could someone please explain why? Is it something to do with the way the momma dog 'corrects' the puppies when they're young? Something to do with the snout/nose? My husband and I STILL talk about this event.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Apr 9 2009, 01:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759855


> Lilly pulls and has trachea issues no matter what type of device I use: step-in harness, puppia-style harness, easy walk (front attachment) harness... She worked herself into an absolute lather when we tried the gentle lead headcollar, so that was out of the question.
> 
> I'm thinking that I need to practice practice practice and praise praise praise.
> 
> ...


I think the gentle leader is a tool which aids in a dog not pulling while walking, but actually teaching them Not to pull, I'm not sure it can actually do that. I've read mixed reviews on whether it can change behavior or not.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs are quite smart. They know what you put on them and what it means they get away with. A GL or easy walk harness is a TOOL to use while you teach your dog to walk on a loose leash. That means you teach the dog to walk with you or to listen to cue to slow down or "easy" as I call it. Soda walks on a plain collar and all I have to do is tell him easy if he's going to be too far ahead or "heel" if I need him close by. 

The reason the GL has a calming effect is that it puts gentle pressure on top of a dogs muzzle. This is a calming/relaxing thing for a dog (like people getting a hug is calming for them).


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea GL calmed my dog. He just acts annoyed and I thought it was helping him b/c it turns his head. Imagine if it wasn't calming AND it turned his head...he would go ballistic, no?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie didn't like the Gentle Lead and the Easy Walk rubbed his front legs. The trainer told me Wednesday night to get a Premier Surefit. It can be hooked to the leash on the top or front. Getting one this weekend as his first Surefit about wore through.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought the Easy walk, it worked once or twice then not really.  Then a trainer showed me how to loop the leash around the rear of the dog and loop it through, which causes a kind of choke effect but on the rear end so that it doesn't affect the neck. It works really well for Lola, but then she really wants to pull not drag...:innocent:..our little munchkins.


----------

